# RBE v1.11 available now!



## BAGZZlash (Jun 26, 2008)

RBE v1.11 just released!

Changelog:
v1.11
- Fixed values written if look up table is used.
- Improved method of clock rates detection (old method was not working properly with some weired BIOSes).
- Added some FireGL device IDs.
- Added some stuff to the in-program-FAQ.
- Undated link to WinFlash.
- Fixed little bug occuring writing some BIOS infos.
- Fixed some confusion regarding 3650 cards.
- Added support for some exotic mobile card's BIOSes (experimental).
- Added support for HD 4850/4870 (experimental).
- Added fan control for most 3870 X2s.


----------



## ghost101 (Jun 26, 2008)

Excellent tool


----------



## niko084 (Jun 26, 2008)

Grr... I just put my 3870 back in because of the heat of my 4850... Now I'm going to have to swap them out again so I can play.


----------



## erocker (Jun 26, 2008)

Thank you so much for a great tool!  You make many graphics card users very happy!


----------



## Silph (Jun 26, 2008)

Thanks for updating


----------



## Astennu (Jun 27, 2008)

Nice !!

I'm gonna try it. 

And i will swapp the cooling of my HD4850 with a Zalman VF1000. That should cool it down. I wonder if the voltage controlls will work. Would be nice 

It seems that it still only detects the 2D voltages of the BIOS. The 3D voltages read ---


----------



## BAGZZlash (Jun 27, 2008)

Astennu said:


> Nice !!
> 
> I'm gonna try it.
> 
> ...



Read the built-in FAQ.


----------



## battlestar (Jun 27, 2008)

Astennu said:


> Nice !!
> 
> I'm gonna try it.
> 
> ...



Zalman VF1000 is perfectly fit on 4850?


----------



## BAGZZlash (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi!

I figured what may be part of the problem finding appropriate slots to overclock 48x0 cards. As you know, some clock info settings of RBE are locked by default. As this was helpful for 3xx0 cards, it might be disturbing for 4xx0 cards, which is why from RBE v1.12 on, it will be turned off by default.
In RBE v1.11, it's on by default and so, it kicks in: RBE loads the BIOS and displays the clocks, but due to the lock, all locked clocks are the same. Again, for 3xx0 cards, these clocks really were the same, but not for 4xx0 cards.
Even when you unlock after loading the BIOS, the information is gone. So, I made a screenshot with lock turned off by default and RBE shows this:







So maybe you should consider changing clock info 3 to 9 for overclocking (at least 3 and 7 to 9, for I'm pretty sure 4 to 6 are used in UVD mode only), clock info 1 for 2D mode and clock info 2 for low 3D mode (i.e. Vista aero).

A 4870 BIOS I loaded had "high" clocks at 3 and 9 only (besides 4 to 6 for UVD), so maybe this may be enough for overclocking. Clock info 8 is medium performance setting (i.e. for Vista aero) for state 3 then. See:






Furthermore, clock info 7 may be the 2D setting if the card is at powerplay state 3.

Long story short - You maybe want to use this as a basis:






I entered a GPU clock of 710 and a memory clock of 1030 MHz to denote "overclock here". Enter the values of your choice.

I'd be glad if anyone gave me an update about whether this was useful.


----------



## niko084 (Jun 27, 2008)

How are the fan controls working?

Looks good it needs to cool down more.


----------



## Astennu (Jun 28, 2008)

BAGZZlash said:


> Read the built-in FAQ.



You mean the change list and the experimental support for the HD48xx cards ? (dumb me i found the FAQ and found the solution)

I'm gonna try to edit my bios today. Memory is maxed @1100 so i wont win anything there but the core can easily handle 700. I will also try the fan control.

Edit: @ field 9 i read 500-993 with 1.084v and not that --- you have. Have you entered that yourself ? (so i found this one aswell. I changed it to the --- now lets see if it will work)


----------



## Astennu (Jun 28, 2008)

I got some interesting results. When i modded the bios like you said in the pictures i somtimes get a black screen to what i did is take my orginal bios and edit it.

All low power clocks (500 MHz core) where changed to a low range.
Info1: 150 MHz
Info2: 160 MHz
Info7: 170 MHz (linked with 8-9)

I changed 3 wich where my high speed clocks to 710-1105.

Then i booted. And GPU-Z 0.2.4 is showing me 170-993. To its using the clocks from 7-8 or 9.
But when i fire up a 3D app the sensors keep reading 170. I will do a 3Dmark run to see what i will get and what clocks its really using.

BTW fan control is working perfectly here  Cooling it down to 69c max load. But its loud then.

Edit:
Unlocked the bios now and made a split in 7-8-8:
7: 170
8: 200
9: 300

GPU Z is reading 300:993 as clocks. Sensor shows 170. When i fire up a 3D app it will read 300. So we need to work with field 7, 8 and 9 for the Windows clocks.

Edit2:

I changed
7: 170
8: 400
9: 725-1105

And now i read 710 in cpu z and idle 150 that are the settings from clock 1 and 3. I think clock 2 is to close to notice it in the graph so i will raise that one. But you see it switching between 150 and 710 quite a lot. Whn i look at firefox it will go to 3D clocks :|


----------



## mandelore (Jun 28, 2008)

hay any info on shader overclocking or is it totally locked in the 4800 series cards?


----------



## Astennu (Jun 28, 2008)

mandelore said:


> hay any info on shader overclocking or is it totally locked in the 4800 series cards?



The RV770 has no shader clock domain like the nVidia gpu's. ATi decided to go for 800 shaders and not 480 on 2x the clock speed. Do if you overclock the core you overclock everything.


----------



## Astennu (Jun 28, 2008)

I did some testing:

Info 0: 625-993
Info 1: 150-750
Info 2: 350-800
Info 3: 725-1105
Info 4: 150-750
Info 5: 350-800
Info 6: 725-1105
Info 7: 250-993
Info 8: 450-850
Info 9: 700-1050

With these settings its using 7, 8 and 9 again for the windows clocks. Last time it was using 1 , 2 and 3.

1,2 and 3 are linked to 4, 5 and 6 (UDV?). So if you want to have the same 3D windows speeds all the time of have to match 1 with 7 and 2 with 8 and finaly 3 with 9. The voltages are also different. 7, 8 and 9 are using 1.084v. And 1 and 2 1.046 and 3 is --- so i guess linked with 1.084 ?

I changed the fan controll aswell. Low value from 69 to 58 wich lowered the temp 10c. And its still quite silent.


----------



## tvdang7 (Jun 29, 2008)

the card doesnt run at 1.084 v under load though right?
according to the voltmod pics it says 1.2v


----------



## Astennu (Jun 30, 2008)

Stock 2D 1.050v
Stock 3D 1.141-1.151 

That 1.2v you can set when you use RBE. I checked the voltages with a multimeter.


----------



## purecain (Jul 4, 2008)

the main issue 4870 users are going to have initially, is not being able to use rbe1.11 to just edit the fan speeds as there are other 3d/2d clocks in place of the original ones due to lock you mentioned that would be removed.... 
i'm finding experimenting without the comfort of seeing the original settings of my bios unsettling... 
this tool is going to be the number one tool for overclocking the 4800 series, look forward to next version... 
any info you need let me know....


----------



## ViciousXUSMC (Jul 5, 2008)

So is the reference picture for the 4850 good to go?  I can leave it all at that except change the 2 3d entries to say 1.22v and the core to about 715 for testing and not have issues?


----------



## purecain (Jul 5, 2008)

the 4850 is fine... its just a problem for 4870's....


----------



## SteenW (Jul 6, 2008)

Hello,

first post here! 

BAGZZlash, thank for this great tool.

I have two questions (for HD4850):

-I don't understand when you say "clock info 1 for 2D mode" 
when Clock info 1 indicate 160MHz in RBE?!
My Sapphire HD4850 run at 500/750 in 2D mode, never 160/750...
in this Screen, the 4 Clocks state isn't indicate 160!?

-What is the defaut voltage in 3D mode for HD4850?


----------



## Cybrnook2002 (Jul 6, 2008)

SteenW said:


> Hello,
> 
> first post here!
> 
> ...




Here Steen, I made a screeny for you. Its my everest explaining what the different states are. Look under ATI powerplay. I think for the 160, hes underclocking the card to save power. Seems hes running 1.046 for voltage in 3D. In RBE, do you have any details under RBE Powerplay states structure?


----------



## BAGZZlash (Jul 6, 2008)

SteenW said:


> Hello,
> 
> first post here!
> 
> ...



Are you using windows vista? In that case, aero keeps the card in medium mode.


----------



## ViciousXUSMC (Jul 6, 2008)

I tried to look at my Everest to confirm and it just shows "crossfire" I guess to get a look at the stats I have to run in single card mode.  Until I get lower temps I dont know if I can handle the extra voltage i'll add with a flash anyways, 90c under full load for my top card via artifact scanner at 60% fan speed.


----------



## SteenW (Jul 6, 2008)

> BAGZZlash: I'm using Win xP 32 bits...

> Cybrnook2002: here is a screen of RBE with my HD4850;
I think that voltage need to be higher than 1.046...


----------



## dark2099 (Jul 6, 2008)

SteenW said:


> > BAGZZlash: I'm using Win xP 32 bits...
> 
> > Cybrnook2002: here is a screen of RBE with my HD4850;
> I think that voltage need to be higher than 1.046...



Leave the 1.046 volts as is since those are for idle clocks, change the "---" since those are for the clocks when the card is in 3d mode and needs the extra volts.  Course I can be wrong on that, but I would leave them.


----------



## ViciousXUSMC (Jul 6, 2008)

so looks like you may want to overclock on 0, 3, 6, & 9 from your data and the data we got from bagzzlash.  Everything else can be left alone.


----------



## ViciousXUSMC (Jul 7, 2008)

Ugh... bad flash!!! been suffering all day trying to recover.  I found that 2.007 of winflash works for me even tho the newest version wont (thanks to a post here on the forums)

I used that reference image posted above and kept everything exactly the same except the 2 "overclock" spots I put 715mhz core and 1050 memory.  I have been running 1050 for a while now and tested it very well so I know its stable, I was 700mhz core stable for 3dmark at default voltage of 1.084 so I figured with 1.22 set in bios I should do 715 easy!

Well no!  

I got into windows like 3x after the flash, every time I tried to run gpuz soon as I started it I would black or green screen.  The 4th time I got into windows I ran the CCC and saw my clocks showing up as 0/0 in the ati screen.  After that I crashed and spent the next 2 hours trying to get back into windows.

I would get usually to the vista logo and right after that ether black screen freeze, green screen freeze, or black screen and the fans on the video card would go 100% and lock.  I figured maybe it was heat?  the fans not set good so I took the side of my case off and put a house fan on it on high, after 20 more restarts I knew it was not heat.

So I tried winows safe mode, I was able to get into windows safe mode!  However the winflash tool refused to load in safe mode, said I had to be admin or run as admin even tho over and over I tried (I am the admin and tried the run as admin right click to no avail) finally I just decided to toss my 2nd card in and use that.  no bios flash screen, none of that but when it got into windows, windows picked up the card and I got a display!  I was able then to use winflash and I flashed back to the stock bios.  I have not yet restarted the computer and removed the second card to test if its ok and back to normal.

So what happend?  anybody have any idea why it didnt work and what that behavior was?  I highly doubt it was because 715mhz core... and I sort of eliminated the heat.  So just bad numbers in our reference  picture?

I copied the bios I used and renamed it to a .txt so I could attach it.  If you experts can look at it and tell me what I did wrong I would love that.  I am so glad I could recover (atleast I think I did) gonna try one more time this time will match the UVD or what ever sections with the ones we marked to overclock and lower it to say 705mhz


----------



## ViciousXUSMC (Jul 7, 2008)

More bad news.  On my laptop now...

So I thought I flashed the card to a much safer setting, and upon reboot it was not fixed.  So I was not able to get into windows, and  thought wow ok let me just take the bad card out, and put the good card in the main slot so I can see what I am doing and make this easier.

Well got into windows with the good card, tried looking at cpuz and bam crash!  Several reboots later same problems I had with the other card, green screen, black screen, 100% fan.  I never flashed the bios on the good card unless I did so on acident.  When I went and flashed the lower overclocked bios I had the bad card in the main pcie slot and my good card in the sub slot.  winflash shows a red * by the "active card" so I would figure that means the one that is in use with the monitor wich was the good card in the sub slot.  So when I flashed the bad card with the new bios I picked the non * one wich was supposed to be the non active card.

I guess if winflash things the active card is the sub card and not the one that is using the monitor then I have flashed both cards now.  However I do not think this is the case and now am thinking itsw more of a driver thing, something to do with the overdrive profiles and things, even tho I deleted them all I was still botting into windows with 60% fan speed that I had locked via a profile before I did the flash.  So I need to do a reinstall or uninstall of the video drivers but cant find out how, safe mode wont let me, and I cant get back into windows.  So trying a restore point now via my vista disk, and if that wont work guess I gotta install the whole OS from scratch.

If that failes I guess I need to try to make a cd to flash with and reflash both cards one at a time from dos with a boot cd.

edit: made a boot cd it would run thru all this boot stuff and usb loading then never let me enter a command.  So I started to redo windows, I can go into windows fine because there is no aero, I did however flash both cards because my "good" card was running 50% fan speed when it would have been 20% or less with the stock bios.  So I really want to know what was wrong with the settings, I followed our reference image perfectly, strange thing every time I load a bios the settings show different than what I set them for tho, I guess thats because of the lock.


----------



## ViciousXUSMC (Jul 8, 2008)

Im back up and going, winflash got my stock bios back on there but i had to reinstall windows   aero would freeze me up but classic i was able to work in.  shame winflash wont work in safe mode, I  tried atiflash but my boot cd would boot and run thru some stuff but never let me type my own commands to flash.

So I am gonna wait for everybody to find out for sure what state is what before I try again  or next time uninstall my drivers and put vista in clasic mode first before I try.

Here is what I tried and it failed horribly:







Note that I am sorry about the multiple post back to back if anybody is picky about that, but I was kind of in a frezy trying to fix the computer and get help at the same time and wanted to keep separate content separate so it doesnt get all confusing.


----------



## Spekkie (Jul 8, 2008)

I've been trying to get my bios working but it just keeps hanging at the start of windows when I use aero. Still when don't use aero I can boot windows but can't even run gpu-z without a freeze .
Could this have something 2 do with the OS I'm using at the moment (Vista 64-bit) or the drivers (8.7 béta)? And are you guys having CCC installed? I just deinstalled it but didn't change anything.
It's kinda the same problem ViciousXUSMC is having...
The settings you see below are the one's I flashed into the card the last time I tried and didn't work.
It's a Sapphire card and I'm using ATIflash on a bootflop to flash the card, I can easily flash my original bios back since it's on the same bootflop.
Still I'm very confused why the biosflash isn't working for me .

P.S. I will test it again with the 8.6 + hotfix drivers soon.

*edit: fixed a typo

*edit 2: Installed the other drivers and flashed te same bios as before with the only difference that I changed all the 1.2V to 1.6V but it still doesn't work... It seems that the card just isn't able to use those volts, even after I did the pencil voltmod to get the resistor under 1.60K.


----------



## ViciousXUSMC (Jul 8, 2008)

Exact problem I had, you will have to flash back with ATIFlash in dos with a boot up disk, or find a way to get into vista without aero on.  Safe mode wont let winflash run.

I couldnt even uninstall the ati drivers in safe mode, but with a program you may be able too, then when you boot into vista you will be in clasic mode.

Well actually you you using a boot disk so your lucky, but how are you getting vista to boot without aero?  the hotfix is the drivers not just a patch and supposedly is the same as the 8.7betas.

Mind sharing your method of using winflash on a boot disk?  I thought that was the one that ran in windows not in dos.


----------



## Spekkie (Jul 8, 2008)

ViciousXUSMC said:


> Mind sharing your method of using winflash on a boot disk?  I thought that was the one that ran in windows not in dos.



I used atiflash 3.60, not winflash (typo I'm sorry ).
I still have a floppy disk drive and in safe mode you're able to make a bootable floppy, I put atiflash and the original bios on it and that way I was able to flash my bios back.


----------



## ViciousXUSMC (Jul 8, 2008)

Ahh thanks, ill have to work on another boot cd and see if it works the 2nd time around.  That or if I can find a cheap usb flash drive thats even better.


----------



## SteenW (Jul 8, 2008)

I just tried myself to flash my sapphire hd4850, don't work too:
my setting:
Clock info 1: 200/500   0.99v
Clock info 2: 500/750   1.046v
Clock info 3: 675/1100  1.263v
and I got 500/933 in 2D and 3D mode permanently?!?!

I tried a second flash with:
Clock info 1: 200/500   0.99v
Clock info 2: 500/750   1.046v
Clock info 3: 675/1100  1.263v
Clock info 7: 200/500   0.99v
Clock info 8: 500/750   1.046v
Clock info 9: 675/1100  1.263v

Same problem.

Finally I made a test with only fan speed tweaking, and I don't touch
any OC/Voltage setting=>reflash: don't work too, I got 500/933 in 2D and 3D mode permanently?!?!

i finally reflash with original bios, working now...
i don't understand what is wrong...


----------



## Spekkie (Jul 8, 2008)

Well 1 thing I've learnend is that when you're using ATIoverdrive in CCC you need to turn that off while using you're original bios, after that you can flash in a new bios. If you don't turn off ATIoverdrive you're still pinned at the 700 core max.
Another thing is, even when I set the clocks at 3,6 and 9 over 700MHz (like 720) I dont gain any preformance.
Note that I only set the clocks, not the Vcore since that ain't working here (yet?).


----------



## ViciousXUSMC (Jul 8, 2008)

Yes you must have the profiles off for the new bios to stick, I think alot of the problem is the "lock" so we are loading up false speeds when we edit the bios, so just opening a bios and then saving it without doing nothing it would still be a corrupted bios, and also we have no idea what state does what yet.  I assume that the first picture is ok the one that bag posted with the "unlocked" state I should have used that as my reference instead of his 3rd picture.  I also hear that you can increase the volts via the profile now too.  So a bios flash may be good for nothing other than getting past 700mhz, and that can be done with the new ati overclock tool.


----------



## Spekkie (Jul 9, 2008)

ViciousXUSMC said:


> I also hear that you can increase the volts via the profile now too.  So a bios flash may be good for nothing other than getting past 700mhz, and that can be done with the new ati overclock tool.



You mean that you're able to increase the volts with ATIoverdrive? With the current drivers not yet, still those aren't the official drivers.
And I managed to get the clocks beyond 700MHz still I didn't gain any preformance, maybe that's because my CPU (opteron 170 @ 2,8) is bottlenecking it but still... I got exactly the same 3Dmark scores as when I runned it at 700MHz core.


----------



## ViciousXUSMC (Jul 9, 2008)

No not overdrive but editing the xml file that the profile uses.  Same way you overide the fan speed.  There was a thread I think on guru3d where they confirmed that certian voltage values can be set there.  They said if you run autotune it may increase the voltage and you can tell by reading the xml file before and after to see if it set new values.  Mine however did not go up.  It set one card at 690/1090 and the other at 690/1170 so auto tune says one of my cards is way better than the other when it comes to memory.  But I know both of them are not stable at 690 core under a heavy load at stock volts, so who knows how much you can trust that.


----------



## ViciousXUSMC (Jul 10, 2008)

Edit: all you guys that suffered the same problem as me.  Did you use the 8.7 beta drivers?  I have been reading this thread: http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=192411&page=19

And around page 18/19 a few people had the same problem and said it ended up being the drivers, not the bios flash and that using the 8.6's allowed them to get into windows.

Same exact issue I had, black screen/freeze and 100% fan speed.  Lets hope future drivers wont suddenly break bios moded cards.

Edit2: Sucsess!  Im running 710/1050 stable with the 4850's in crossfire.  Here is a screen shot of what I used:










As for the drivers I played it safe, did a uninstall of the 8.7 betas from the add/remove programs dialog, then used the driver sweeper program from guru3d.com after the fact to remove the little pieces left over, then installed the 8.6 hotfix drivers.  My 3dmark06 went up 500 points already and now with the voltage being boosted in the bios I should be able to use the new overclock tool to see what my max stable is.  Voltage regulators are toasty with 100% load from the artifact tester I saw 91/92c max on there so I am going to have to invest in some fans to point at the cards.


----------



## NoD1 (Jul 11, 2008)

Hi. What do i have to do to make my HD4870 FAN spining at 40% idle ?


----------



## Spekkie (Jul 11, 2008)

*Finally*

Yeah! it's working for me too now... I've installed the 8.6 drivers and did the pencilmod, I'm rinning at 735/1090 (see the screen )

I runned 3Dmark once without any problems but now some real stressin... I'll let you guys know 

Edit: I've played STALKER a qouple of hours mow so I consider these clocks to be working... Let's see what's the max of the card


----------



## ViciousXUSMC (Jul 11, 2008)

NoD1 said:


> Hi. What do i have to do to make my HD4870 FAN spining at 40% idle ?



Just look at your current temp with something like gpu-z idle, and then look at your graph for your fan speed.  Your idle temp is set around 40% fan speed looks like.

I knew my idle was near 70c so I set the graph to be near 30% at 70c and when I game I think 60% is about the max I like to have it running for noise so for normal high 80's its near 60% then it continues up from there.


----------



## dark2099 (Jul 11, 2008)

NoD1 said:


> Hi. What do i have to do to make my HD4870 FAN spining at 40% idle ?



Change the Duty Cycle min (%) to 40, save, flash, and enjoy a cool card.


----------



## tco95ttocs (Jul 12, 2008)

so when will be the ne RBE avaible?


----------



## VuurVOS (Jul 13, 2008)

tco95ttocs said:


> so when will be the ne RBE avaible?


When it is done


----------

